

Google Alerts go real-time with pubsubhubbub - moses1400
http://www.louisgray.com/live/2009/08/google-alerts-gets-pubsubhubbub-and.html

======
sielskr
when I tried Google alerts (asking it for references to my name), it would
alert me to pages published (by me, which is how I am sure when they were
published) months ago, so the signal was drowned in noise.

